# 8/22/16 to 8/27/16, Hawaii Waikiki Hilton HGVC Lagoon Tower Beach Front



## TSxChange (Jul 22, 2016)

Resort
Property:Lagoon Tower by Hilton Grand Vacations Club, Island of Oahu, Hawaii 
2003 KALIA ROAD
LAGOON TOWER
HONOLULU, HI 96815

Unit Type:Studio
Check-in Date: Monday, August 22, 2016
Check-out Date: Saturday, August 27, 2016

Number of Adults:2 (Adults + children cannot exceed Unit Type occupancy of 2)

Please see link for more info on resort: http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/hawaii/lagoon-tower-hgvc/

$100/night max or best offer. $500 total but willing to accept reasonable offers. Thanks.


----------



## dotsie080807 (Jul 25, 2016)

I would like to rent from 8/22 from you.


----------



## dotsie080807 (Jul 25, 2016)

How do I communicate with you privately


----------



## Karen G (Jul 25, 2016)

dotsie080807 said:


> How do I communicate with you privately


Click on the blue user name of the poster and a box will open where you can send a private message or email.


----------



## dotsie080807 (Jul 29, 2016)

Interested please contact me ...
Thanx


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 29, 2016)

dotsie080807 said:


> Interested please contact me ...
> Thanx



Please click on TSxChange's blue user name and a drop down menu will open, and you can contact them.


----------



## dotsie080807 (Jul 31, 2016)

TXsChange...Is it still available, 8/22? HONOLULU?  Please reply..


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 31, 2016)

dotsie080807 said:


> TXsChange...Is it still available, 8/22? HONOLULU?  Please reply..



Have you send him a direct message or are you just posting here?


----------



## dotsie080807 (Jul 31, 2016)

I did send direct and email as you instructed me. I want to rent it very much. I just would love to know if it's really available! I have vacation time that week.
Thanks for checking! 
..


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm sorry - TSxChange was on TUG today, and I'm not sure why they are not responding - I will contact them too.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Aug 1, 2016)

He's usually responsive but could take a day.


----------

